# How Much Authority Does A Park Ranger Have?



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright we pulled into the boat ramp at bird island and got questioned searched by three park rangers. First they asked for our ID's so they ran our DL's, then they searched the boat , then they asked for our measuring stick so they could measure our fish, asked for our fishing license, ran the boat serial number, searched my truck without permission ahhhh I can keep going. Oh then they asked how long and how i knew my buddies that were fishing with me I was gonna respond with a smart a__ remark but didnt my buddy did have some words with them about how to measure fish it was un called for in my opinion. They just made me not wanna launch out of bird island anymore and thats cause i purchased the lifetime permit. So do they have all this authority to do what they did.......


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

GroupVl Law Enf./Investigation


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They can do what a cop can and more. They don't need to call in to a magistrate in order to search you car. They are really the only super cops on the road.

Walker Texas ranger.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

lot more education up there as far as I am concerned


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Bird Island*

One of the owners of our cabin was stopped coming back from the cabin and was asked a bunch of questions. He started B-S'ing them and they forgot what they were talking about. I think they don't want us there. Have you seen the expanded restricted area for the wind boarders. It's a wonder they not patrolling that area.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

TOOEXTREME said:


> I think they don't want us there.


Where would you get that idea?  It's been awhile, but on corpusfishing.com, there has been a bunch of these posts ever since the new superintendent took over a couple of years ago.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Common practice down there now and thats why I've quit using BI. Written letters to both Senators and the head of the Dept at USFWS and received back pretty much the same form letter saying they would be looking into it but nothing has changed from what I've heard. Check out some of the horror stories from down there on the Corpus Fishing Board and you probably wouldn't want to go down there anymore either. 

Mike


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I bet it was the same 3 rangers that asked me a bunch of questions before I was gonna wade the wind surf area one morning. They weren't really out of line, but I was just rubbed the wrong way about it. I guess thats Federal grounds, so you can expect that. After they saw my fishing license and I told them after they asked that I had no weapons or drugs in the vehicle, they seemed like pretty nice people. Its all part of there job. There is alot of drug traffic that runs through that area from and to mexico. I'm sure they didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

They where trying to figure out if you're guide. Barney Fife is just itching to give one a $10,000 ticket. 
That place and Cape Hatteras are the best examples for NOT letting the Feds have control. 
Comes with enhanced pat down.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate to be the devil's advocate But look at from the man's view. Your running a National Park and people are coming from all over the US and if they happen to bring their boat, guess what? The locals have hogged up the ramp & parking in some cases.
I have friends from the hill country who stay down there every year and they bring both boat & RV and stay in the park and they have told me they aren't hassled one bit, In otherwords they are trying to discourage local's use of the boat ramp.
I guess the only solution is to bug the state or local county commissioners to have a ramp built just north of the park.
OK flame away.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Easy solution, launch out of marker 37 or Bluff's Landing.

If you do go to BI don't park where you not supposed to, it can be very costly.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Park Rangers have authority!*



El ROJO LOCO said:


> Alright we pulled into the boat ramp at bird island and got questioned searched by three park rangers. First they asked for our ID's so they ran our DL's, then they searched the boat , then they asked for our measuring stick so they could measure our fish, asked for our fishing license, ran the boat serial number, searched my truck without permission ahhhh I can keep going. Oh then they asked how long and how i knew my buddies that were fishing with me I was gonna respond with a smart a__ remark but didnt my buddy did have some words with them about how to measure fish it was un called for in my opinion. They just made me not wanna launch out of bird island anymore and thats cause i purchased the lifetime permit. So do they have all this authority to do what they did.......


The National Park Service (at Padre Island National Seashore) has Park Rangers (federal police) and game wardens (federal game wardens) they have authority like any other policemen. But they must follow the law. 
In your case, you have mentioned it was three Park Rangers that investigated you and your buddies at the boat dock at Bird Island. 
I have to ask, why? Did you do something to cause the Park Rangers to


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just go to Bluffs and you have no worries. The hassle is not worth it in my mind.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Park Rangers - have authority!*

The National Park Service (at Padre Island National Seashore) has Park Rangers (federal police) and game wardens (federal game wardens) they have authority like any other policemen. But they must follow the law. 
In your case, you have mentioned it was three Park Rangers that investigated you and your buddies at the boat dock at Bird Island. 
I have to ask, why? Did you do something to cause the Park Rangers to


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Park Rangers - Have Authority!*

The National Park Service (at Padre Island National Seashore) has Park Rangers (federal police) and game wardens (federal game wardens) they have authority like any other policemen. But they must follow the law. In your case, you have mentioned it was three Park Rangers that investigated you and your buddies at the boat dock at Bird Island. I have to ask, why? Did you do something to cause the Park Rangers to


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I posted a comment about my experiences with BI on another thread. That place has cause more pain for me and my partners than anywhere! Our trucks have been broken into almost every time we go down there, and then the rangers will tell you that we should not park our truck there over-night
:hairout:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> . They just made me not wanna launch out of bird island anymore and thats cause i purchased the lifetime permit. So do they have all this authority to do what they did.......


That is what they want. Someone need to get these pricks on tape abusing their authority and harassing fisherman.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ranger SMith is only trying to keep Yogi away from park goers picnic baskets!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

The only thing I did wrong was launch out of bird island like twice a week and I've been thinking about it they have those cameras as you drive in and I'm thinking they've seen me come in there quite a bit. In my opinion they just need to use a different approach I got a brother who is a federal agent (catches traffickers and such) and he did say they went a little overboard.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Judging from the questions they asked, I suspect they were looking for illegal guiding activity.

Anytime authorities search and run IDs on folks just living their lives is one more data point indicating we're losing more of our freedoms. Legal? Probably. Scary? It is to me.

But not a whole lot scarier than giving my drivers license (name, address, DOB), social security number and phone number to a clerk at Walmart to get a fishing license, then paying for it with a debit card tied to my bank account- with the secret code on the back of the card. I'm pretty sure a less than ethical clerk could make quite a bit on the side selling that info. 

One more government intrusion without a warm fuzzy that they can keep a secret at any of several nodes in the transaction.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I know this is an old worn out topic but I seem to keep getting harrassed by the same ranger down at BIB. I launch out of there 2-3 times a week and have been checked at the ramp or followed all the way to the exit of the park and right when I'm about to exit the park he turns on the lights and pulls me over. They run my DL number and check my boat and ask me several questions. I've come to almost expect to be checked everytime I go down there now. The guy is always nice but it's getting old. Is anyone else experiencing the same thing and is there anything we can do to stop it?


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well lets just say your boat was stolen on any giving day, and the ppl who stole your boat decided to take it out to BI for a lil fishing trip of there own. Now if that same Park Ranger decides to question this person like he does every one else who has been hassled, and finds out that the boat is stolen and then returns it to the rightful owner, How would that make you feel if you were the one that had your boat stolen. Would you still be mad cause the park ranger was being nosy. I think not, I think you would be very appreciative of the work he has done. I feel like those folks over at BI are just doing what they get paid for. So if we are not breaking any laws then just let them do there thing so that we could keep docking our boats from that area. Any ways just my 2 cents....


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

oscare66 said:


> Well lets just say your boat was stolen on any giving day, and the ppl who stole your boat decided to take it out to BI for a lil fishing trip of there own. Now if that same Park Ranger decides to question this person like he does every one else who has been hassled, and finds out that the boat is stolen and then returns it to the rightful owner, How would that make you feel if you were the one that had your boat stolen. Would you still be mad cause the park ranger was being nosy. I think not, I think you would be very appreciative of the work he has done. I feel like those folks over at BI are just doing what they get paid for. So if we are not breaking any laws then just let them do there thing so that we could keep docking our boats from that area. Any ways just my 2 cents....


it's one thing for them to do their job... it's another to harass you every time.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

corykj said:


> it's one thing for them to do their job... it's another to harass you every time.


your right boss!. Very hard subject to debate about.... if you know what I mean. I guess if you know you are being harrassed then I think we need to stick together and write a letter to someone above them.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

oscare66 said:


> Well lets just say your boat was stolen on any giving day, and the ppl who stole your boat decided to take it out to BI for a lil fishing trip of there own. Now if that same Park Ranger decides to question this person like he does every one else who has been hassled, and finds out that the boat is stolen and then returns it to the rightful owner, How would that make you feel if you were the one that had your boat stolen. Would you still be mad cause the park ranger was being nosy. I think not, I think you would be very appreciative of the work he has done. I feel like those folks over at BI are just doing what they get paid for. So if we are not breaking any laws then just let them do there thing so that we could keep docking our boats from that area. Any ways just my 2 cents....


Like I said before. The guy knows who I am as he sees me down there several times a week. I drive a truck that is modded and is easily spotted and I run a tower boat which is hard to miss so the guy knows my rig and knows that I'm down there quite a bit. He would know if it wasn't my truck pulling my boat. The stolen boat argument is BS!


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

I keep a small camera,,,,,,,,,, any time they screw with me, I film all of it ------- you'd be surprised how that shortens the 'check',, they dont like it, but they dont want to be their usual bullying jackass selves on camera.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

oscare66 said:


> your right boss!. Very hard subject to debate about.... if you know what I mean. I guess if you know you are being harrassed then I think we need to stick together and write a letter to someone above them.


that doesn't help much, tried that two years ago when all of the break ins and tickets actually started. nothing was said or done that i can see... other than putting up a barricaded wire system to prevent you from parking on the side of the road when the parking lot is full.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you've never been written the riot act by the police or the gamewarden, you're not American. Those guys you speak of need NO probable clause for search and seizure ... fyi. Plenty of authority behind that badge.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

With any luck, they will be out of a job in about 48 hours. I don't even live close to there and know how bad they are.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Essential personnel will still report to work and that would include the rangers ( so they can enforce the closure ) They will actually close the gate to the beach on both ends and most likely will have rangers posted at the beach entrance to the no vehicle beach at Malaquite to prevent anyone from sneaking on. The other bit of news is that essential personnel will also include the turtle patrollers and those involved with the turtle program.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

there are a couple of those rangers down at bird island that are royal pricks. Whether they have some barney fife complex, or what it is, I'm not sure. There have been a LOT of people that are being hasseled by these guys though. Constant complaints from the public, and still nothing's happening.... 

The guys on corpus fishing have frequent stories about some of those guys though.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Essential personnel will still report to work and that would include the rangers ( so they can enforce the closure ) They will actually close the gate to the beach on both ends and most likely will have rangers posted at the beach entrance to the no vehicle beach at Malaquite to prevent anyone from sneaking on. The other bit of news is that essential personnel will also include the turtle patrollers and those involved with the turtle program.


Got a question. Why would they shut down a beach that we all own. I can understand getting rid of the staff, but shut down the beach and guard it? What are they protecting it from? Sounds like more money being wasted.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Mont said:


> With any luck, they will be out of a job in about 48 hours. I don't even live close to there and know how bad they are.


GOOD.... let them know how the vast majority of americans feel, and let them deal with the same **** millions have been dealing with for years.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Alright we pulled into the boat ramp at bird island and got questioned searched by three park rangers. First they asked for our ID's so they ran our DL's, then they searched the boat , then they asked for our measuring stick so they could measure our fish, asked for our fishing license, ran the boat serial number, searched my truck without permission ahhhh I can keep going. Oh then they asked how long and how i knew my buddies that were fishing with me I was gonna respond with a smart a__ remark but didnt my buddy did have some words with them about how to measure fish it was un called for in my opinion. --___________They just made me not wanna launch out of bird island anymore and thats cause i purchased the lifetime permit. So do they have all this authority to do what they did.......


sorry u got rubbed the wrong way

only question i have is two weeks ago i tried to buy the lifetime permit and was told by the lady at the guard shack who is always there everyday stated you have to be over 62 y/o to buy the lifetime permit
kinda made me wonder why anyone that old would buy a lifetime permit

also when we asked why all the cameras she states we have a numerous amount of illegals and drug runners coming thru from the beach break in cars ect..... so the pictures go to a live feed to federal,states ,and local law enforcement

also yes they have the most wardens of any boat ramp/bay ive seen any place on the texas coast but have not had a bad expierience with them ever.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

In my opinion, the park management and staff are trying to catch guides fishing out of the park without a permit and attempting to discourage locals from regularly using the park. I have seen more harassment from park rangers targeting cabin owners than any other group. There is absolutely no reason for a park ranger to stop someone every time he enters or leaves the park. The superintendant is a turd and needs to be shipped to syberia in my opinion.


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

This was in the CC paper the other day....

http://www.caller.com/news/2011/apr/02/ranger-staff-grows-in-response-to-drugs-problems/

Mike


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

things have been out of hand down there for the past few years now (if not longer). getting stopped everytime is rediculous, especially when, you would think, the park rangers recognize certain boats and/or people, who they've stopped before. seems shady to me. i think railbird hit it... they seem to screw with people who are coming on a thursday/friday to head to the cabin and coming back on sundays. plus, i know of at least four guides here in corpus that will not launch from there anymore because of the amount of grief they get for launching there. a little bit of overkill if you ask me.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Alright we pulled into the boat ramp at bird island and got questioned searched by three park rangers. First they asked for our ID's so they ran our DL's, then they searched the boat , then they asked for our measuring stick so they could measure our fish, asked for our fishing license, ran the boat serial number, searched my truck without permission ahhhh I can keep going. Oh then they asked how long and how i knew my buddies that were fishing with me I was gonna respond with a smart a__ remark but didnt my buddy did have some words with them about how to measure fish it was un called for in my opinion. They just made me not wanna launch out of bird island anymore and thats cause i purchased the lifetime permit. So do they have all this authority to do what they did.......


are you guys dark skinned?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

icantcatchfish said:


> are you guys dark skinned?


Dark Skinned, or Thin Skinned?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

This is probably not true....but while I was at Texas A&M and George Bush Sr. was ticketed for shooting a Kildeer during dove season I heard a GW is the only LEO that can detain or ticket the POTUS.....is this true?


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

As for my boat getting stolen and getting a park ranger to find it its not gonna happen first who ever wants to steal my boat has too get through my 150 pound bullmastiff. Second I have all kind of insurance on the boat so sorry the boat is the least of my concerns. Now I launch about 3 to 4 times a week out of bird island and never been harrased so much its been good for the past month I did get pulled over my a Majek Extreme in Baffin that said Kleberg Sherrif they just asked if we were fishing I was ahhhhhh yeah we have 6 rods sticking 6ft in the air. They also asked if we had caught fish I was fixing to tell him go check my report on 2cool. But didn't wanna be a smart a__ and if we had seen any wardens. So yup I guess next thing will be a check point at the mouth of the land cut with a drug dog named Trout.


----------

